# Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride



## Vermilion (Sep 4, 2007)

Most of you know that DPH is the main ingredient in bendryl. They also sell them as sleeping pills containing 25-50 mg of DPH. And supposedly it causes intense, and i mean INTENSE hallucinations if taken recreational.

The most I've ever taken was 6 50mg pills adding up to 300mg of DPH. And I was already taking them for sleep so I had a bit of a tolerance toward it. I saw humanoid figures made of water. like how water looks in 0 gravity. Also, there were many objects made of the same thing. and once in a while they would charge toward me as if an invisible hand threw them.

The DPH trips I've read on erowid look pretty intense. Theres reports of people going as high as 600mg and having conversations with people who arent even there. People even report walking and playing games with them and all of the sudden are in a different room with no one there. Not to mention it causes a LOT of audio hallucinations. I certainly havent gone that far with it, but I would like to try some day.

So has anyone else tried DPH recreationally? You can read experiences on Erowid. Heres the link: Erowid Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) Vault


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 4, 2007)

I took 3 50mg pills an hour and a half ago to help me sleep. I hear children laughing and someone singing opera. Awesome. 

A fair warning, if anybody wants to try DPH, don't go over 400mg.


----------



## smoker13 (Sep 8, 2007)

200mg had me buzzed and very disorientated but not tripping
but I have not done more then that,,, how ever 
200mg seems to really enhance sex,, 
you should try it with your girl
give it an hour or so to kick in


----------



## RastaPanda (Mar 9, 2009)

lol yea its fucking intense
i spent 3 hours laying in my bed scared shitless because people wre running throgh my door and screaming at me


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 9, 2009)

I wrote up pros and cons in another thread on this subject.

Once you talk to people that aren't there, and it's actually a pair a jeans you start to see the down sides fast. Tolerance rocketed up, they made me cold, and I had to urinate too often. Combine that with a jittery feeling, and falling asleep with your eyes open or having limb twitches isn't as much fun anymore. 

As far as doin' these and bangin'...yeah maybe some people like it, but considering I either felt sedated or jittery...sex wasn't an option. Some people report not being as easily aroused =/


----------



## shepj (Mar 10, 2009)

abusing anticholinergics (like Diphenhydramine), can lead to some annoying floaters in your eyes along with little sparkles out of the corner of your eyes and occasionally dark and light spots.. very annoying.


----------



## dannyking (Mar 10, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> I wrote up pros and cons in another thread on this subject.
> 
> Once you talk to people that aren't there, and it's actually a pair a jeans you start to see the down sides fast.


What?? are you crazy? This is what I aim for. every drug I take. unless I'm in the club...


----------



## SOorganic (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude, Fuck this stuff! I took it at school when i was still in high school. The trip was manageable but still very weird and unpleasant. It made me sweat a lot and i basically felt like i had a really bad hang over. I.E dizzy and sweaty and nauseous. If u want to take it just to say u have then by all means have fun, but its like saying I took a bunch of jimson weed just to say i have.


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 11, 2009)

dannyking said:


> What?? are you crazy? This is what I aim for. every drug I take. unless I'm in the club...


No, I'm not crazy. Which may be why I didn't enjoy the bouts of delirium while bein' cold, and sedated. I wouldn't realize that no one was in the room until I'd start to mumble something, snap out of it, and realize I was the only one in the room.

It's not like acid, or shrooms where the trip is enjoyable or even energizing.


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just took 325ml of it So, I'll tell you how it is going in a few hours>< ha ha I hope I talk to jesus or something, or maybe water jesus


----------



## swishersweetrolla (Mar 11, 2009)

yea sum ppl like uppers sum like downers sum both...im from hooooussstooooonnneee teeexxxxaaaaassss so im always feeling slow


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 12, 2009)

OKay this stuff Is shitty, I highly recommend to not take it. At first it was a strong stone, I could barely move around. Then I started to get the shakes, It didn't really change from that It just got stronger. And unfortunetly I did not hallucinate, I saw a few shadows out of the corner of my eye. Then I just passed out after 3 hours, and then slept for 15 hours. Yeah I did just wake up. Pretty shitty trip


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 12, 2009)

auto1986 said:


> OKay this stuff Is shitty, I highly recommend to not take it. At first it was a strong stone, I could barely move around. Then I started to get the shakes, It didn't really change from that It just got stronger. And unfortunetly I did not hallucinate, I saw a few shadows out of the corner of my eye. Then I just passed out after 3 hours, and then slept for 15 hours. Yeah I did just wake up. Pretty shitty trip


Just for reference, how much did you take? Empty or full stomach?


----------



## auto1986 (Mar 12, 2009)

auto1986 said:


> I just took 325ml of it So, I'll tell you how it is going in a few hours>< ha ha I hope I talk to jesus or something, or maybe water jesus


And i had eaten that Hour I believe, not an empty stomach.


----------



## notaddicted01 (Aug 18, 2009)

So I use to take 1 or 2 25mg and it would knock me cold. After accidentally taking too many, about 5- 25 mg it all of a sudden gave me a good feeling and was great for helping me sleep. Then I started to drink one half bottle of childrens and it hit sooner and felt better. But after drinking an 8 oz. bottle for days it started to go away. Convinced that I was an insomniac and needed to sleep I found some sleeping pills that were just DPH. They were 25mg each. I started at 10, but soon hit 20. Still using them as a way to get great sleep soon as I would close my eyes. Then all of a sudden, it seemed to change. All of a sudden I started to hear and see things. I really kind of dismissed it. Then one after taking 20-25mg I realized that I would be having conversation in my head and look over and say something to my friend about it and he'd say what are you talking about? We haven't said anything to each other during the whole half hour show. Then I realized that if I stared at one spot long enough a person would appear almost like someone just drew them from feet up. They would say things to me. The rooms I walked would start getting really loud like the room was full of people and I couldn't get them to stop talking. Then I was going to bed and thought I heard a noise outside. It was 10pm and the neighbors light was out. Then I saw someone kind of scratch at my window. Then I heard this word for word. A girl and a guy talking. They sounded young. The girl said, "Where are we?" The guy said," I don't know it looks like some kind of hallway" The girl said "Yeah it is" Then I heard a different girl voice that sounded mad and said to me, "Just tell them that I said hi, that it!" I had to step back from the window cause it got too intense. I barely slept that night. It was sooo loud in my room. I don't know what the fuck happened that night. But that was so real, that I still hear it and the day after couldn't understand it. Then I read about how much of an hallucinogen DPH is and get it. Take at your own risk. It wasn't that much fun. Maybe cause I wasn't ready for it or because it still seems so real. I really don't know. Maybe this drug lets your minds guard down just enough to see and hear things that we can't when our minds our convinced we can't see and hear those things? Ask yourself if your ready before you even think about going were I did. Keep us posted. I don't think I am going back there.


----------



## that1guy1980 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've taken this before, it does trip me out. The problem that I have with it though is that it makes me have to move my arms and legs and I get very uncomfortable. Not sure if it's just me or if other people know what I'm talking about.


----------



## thehairyllama (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah the only thing I didnt enjoy was the crazy limb spasms..I literally could not sit still with out have a seizure like spasm to get the over stimulated part of my body to stop..I took 500mg and didnt hallucinate a bit =\ should try 1000mg next time.


----------



## CaseyJay (Jun 3, 2012)

notaddicted01 said:


> I don't think I am going back there.




*Kay, so , i know this thread is like really old, but i wanna share my story. This shit can be suicidal when you take enough. but yeah, so Im 15, ive had sleeping problems for a few years now and i use just about anything to sleep, thats how i had the benedryl, DPH hci, 25mg pills. I kept a purse that i had dumped bottles of them in in my room for whenever i needed them cause my mom would try and hide them cause i kept telling her i need 6 for it to work. Anyway, shit went down and i ended up taking three handfuls of benedryl, locked myself in my room and went to bed. (( note that i had been starving myself for 2 days up to this, so i was empty stomach and dehydrated, so my sideeffects were probably so bad because DPH dehydrates you a lot on its own, and i was way dehydrated to begin with. && also note i never knew benedryl would have side effects, i figured itd just make me sleep for a few days, sounds stupid but i was having a breakdown so it made sense in my head, never intended for the following to happen. )) but, maybe an hour later, im in my moms bed. I hardly have any memory of what happend. apparently i was sleep walking. (( all of this happend from like, 12 a.m. to 5 a. m. , still dark out. ))

What My Mom Saw Happen: My mom told me that i kept going in and out of her room, getting in and out of bed. she said that i kept waking her up because i was talking. after waking her up from talking about 3 times, she said that i woke her up agaain, shaking her & freaking out saying that there were ants everywhereee. (( FYI, ive had baddd experiences with ants and i absolutely hate bugs, they creep me out. which explains why i had these hallucinations. )) She said she told me to shuttup, so i walked out. Then, she said that when she tried to go back to sleep, she heard me talking out in the living room. she said she watched me, and i was shaking , babbling, not speaking real words just like mumbleing really fast, and then id holler out a random word or name and point somwhere, or move somwhere. She assumed i was on some kind of drugs, so she locked her door & got dressed, then came back and tried to ask me what i took. She said that i couldnt speak , i was stuttering and running out of breath after every word i said, and i was shaking really bad. She said that i kept pointing to the kitchen floor, trying to say ' mom ohmg ! look at the floor theres ants everywhere ! '" , but there werent any. So, she grabbed me and put me in the car and took me to the hospital. She said that on the way there, i was freaking out pointing at the floorboard saying, "mom no please stop theres a snake or something crawling up the seat !!" she said that she kept yelling saying that it wasnt there but i kept on insisting it was. so once we parked, i was freaking saying that i couldnt getout because the snake would get me, so she had to get out, walk to my side of the car, and run her hand on the floorboards and seat to prove that nothing was there so id get out of the car. Once we got in the hospital, in the room, me in the bed, she said that i was still insisting that there were ants everywhere. But, even so, the nurses came in and said that my heartrate was so fast that they were surprised it didnt burst. I was severely dehydrated. They put IV's in me and pumped fluids. My mom said that she kept telling me to stop hallucinating because theyd send me to the crazy house, so i stopped talking, My mom said the nurses were accusing me of trying to commit suicide. I kept insisting i didnt. asked me what i took & how much i took. etc. We ended up staying in the hospital for a few hours . Then went back home. As far as she knew, i had stopped hallucinating...

What I Remember : First off, the whole i kept waking her up thing, thats so not how i remember it, even though im sure thats how it really went. But, first thing i remember is being in her bed. I dont remember walking there, i dont remember waking up there, dont even remember laying down. i simply remember me talking, i thought i was talking to her the whole time, im not sure if i really was cause i dont remember what i was saying, but i remember that mom , like 3 times , kept waking up, jumping up and jerking her head toward me with this crazy scared expression on her face, slurring loudly "what?! who're you talkin to ?! whats goin on ohmg?!" as if the friggin marines were breaking in her bedroom window, & all i know is that it caught me off guard & scared the crap out of me everytime she did it, so i kept getting pissed off saying "ohmfg mom chill the eff outt, i was talking to youuu but apparently you were asleep." even though i didnt really know, those were the words that came out my mouth. But yeah, the third time she did it was when i was freaking out about the ants, she was half asleep and didnt believe me. 
But i dont remember anything after complaining about the ants. I dont remember getting out of her bed, walking out of her room, anything. The next thing i remember is that im standing in the kitchen and mom looks super pissed and shes shaking me and questioning me asking me what drugs i was on. When i tried to answer her was when i realized that something was wrong. I opened my mouth to say idfk , but all that came out was like, a choked breath, 
only way i can explain how i felt right then is the way you feel when you come up from water after being under way after you already let all your breath out and started to panic cause you have no more oxygen but couldnt go up for air, except instead of breathing in when you come up, having the same exact feelings, but breathing out..seems impossible right? but thats how it felt, impossible, almost painful, migrane triggering.
It was the worst feeling, but i didnt understand, i didnt know why i couldnt talk; i tried to swallow, there was no saliva at all, i couldnt even pull my tounge back or out, then i realized that my tounge was so dry that it felt like gravel or bricks scraping against the roof of my mouth, my teeth, when it barely touched my lips, was when i realized that my lips were so dry , the skin was hard and cracking and falling off, i tried to rub my lips together, i didnt have the energy or the brainpower to pull my hand up, so i kept rubbing them together, idk if it peeled off or not, but i remember feeling as if it kept coming back, never ending.. So, after i gave up on that, i realized that my heart was thumping so loud and hard and fast that i could feel it throughout my whole body , from my head to my feet, it was so intense that i was wobbling, shaking. 
And the whole time that im having this short mental realization that really only lasted like a few seconds, my mom was still shaking me and questioning me. So i tried to answer, but i couldnt even finish one word without being out of breath, like, "Mohhhh......" it seemed like the word fell into a friggin black hole the second the first syllyble left my lips, and my head kept dropping forward, while im still trying to say "mom" , my heads fallen forward so that i see the floor. and there were ants EVERYWHERE. i mean, i almost fell over trying to touch my mom and get her attention, the whole time still trying to get one word out, pointing at the floor, holding myself up with my hand on her shoulder, and finally i make myself stuttor out , real slow , feeling like my stomach is dropping everytime i get a word out, "mom ants". (( & im pretty sure that whole kitchen scene only lasted like 2 minutes or less )) . 
Then, next thing i remember is sitting in the passenger seat, staring at the floor , I dont remember getting in the car, dont remember her starting it, dont even remember the car moving. All i remember is sitting in the seat, my knees pulled up to my chest as far back as i could get, staring at the floorboard, seeing this black thing, as thin as a noodle, long as a garden snake, with no eyes, but i could see the mouth, itd open and close slowly, it was moving slowly. Then i see another one, farther away closer to underneath the dash than to the edge of my seat, and i couldnt stop staring , praying that it wouldnt make it, then i remember my moms there, so i try to tell her what im seeing, then i freak out in my head cause idk what shes saying or if shes paying attention, but i cant move or point or touch her because im afraid that itll make the snake come at me quicker, so i start attempting to yell, without moving or looking away from the ground, "mom look !! snake ! mom !" over and over, til she reached her hand down and waved it in front of my seat, idk if she was talking at all , but when her hand replaced the snake, it threw me off. cause it simply vanished. replaced by a gray rug with a black CD case , lit up by either the moon or the car light idk. But then she took her hand away and everything went dark, the rug and case vanished and the snakes were back. 
Then i dont remember anything up until im laying in the hospital bed with IV's in my arms, im seeing ants coming from under the sheets, all over the matress, and my moms saying, "casey stoppit, theres nothing there, you keep it up and there gonna put you away, so you better quit." . so i stop. then mom slowly starts to kinda fade out from the chair she was dozing off in across the room, and this girl that i had in Gym class , dont even remember her name, hardly ever even acknowledged her in class, pops up out of nowhere. Right on the side of my bed opposite my mom, and i freak out, i remember whispering "ohmg what are you doing here??" and i vaguely remember her talking to me for a while, dont remember the words, then the door to my hospital room starts to open and its like i instintly snap back to reality. my mom comes back into view. and the nurse comes over to me and asks me, "are you okay now? do you remember what you took? how much? suicidal? " etc. and i answered, my mouth wasnt dessert dry anymore. Then thats all i remember at the hospital. i dont recall getting up, walking out, getting in the car, driviing home, none of it. 
Next thing i know , im sitting on the couch in the living room, watching tv , dunno where moms at. But i look down, and i see creepy, foot long catipillars, crawling right next to my leg on the couch, and im about to freakout, but then i remember what my mom said about putting me away , and so i just stand up and walk to my room. 
When i get to my room, i hear giggles, and i automatically think its my cousins Haze Asia and London, so im looking around my room, calling out there names, then i look out my door to the room directly down the hall, and i see Hazes head running toward the closet, out of site. So, all of a sudden im playing hide and seek. I run down the hall, hearing giggling, i get in there, and im calling out for haze, looking everywhere, then, i look out the door, and i see Haze crawling underneath my bed. And im thinking, 'how the hell is that possible he was just in here'. So i run down the hall to my room and shut the door behind me, thinking that now theres no way he could run away again, and i look under my bed, around my room. and hes nowhere. even the giigles are gone. Then my sister walks in the room, had just gotten home, and asked what was wrong. And so in my head, im like, ohmg i cant tell her that i just hallucinated our cousin playing hide and seek. So i just say im goin to bed, and then i lay down & close my eyes. 
And thats it. Dont remember falling asleep. Feels like i dreamt everything. Until i woke up, and my mom starts telling me what i had put her through that night. 


So yeah. Was a creepy, so not fun experience. Im sorry that its so long, i get into detail. its just, the memory of that night seemed like an eternity to me. 

But tbh, wasnt enough to keep me from doing it again.

i overdosed again a few nights ago. I was hoping for my heart to stop in my sleep, but instead, i got in the shower, sitting on the ground, for idk how long, then out of nowhere hearing my mom screaming that i had 30 seconds to get out. and i try to scream out OK, but my words are how they were that other night. so i start freaking thinking that if my mom hears me speak shes gonna know i did it again and put me away. so i try to stand up, but when i reach my hand out and lean forward, i hit my head on the glass around the shower, and start shaking. But, knowing that my mom might catch me, shakily & slowly i get on my hands and knees, then slowly reach up for the water handle, and manage to drag myself up and turn the water off. Then its like, deathly quiet. Im looking at the fogged up glass of the shower walls, and i start to see faces form and move, i almost freakout, but then i realize that im hallucinating , so i hurry and stagger out. when i put a towel on, i hear my phone get a text, and i check it and its my bestfriend . I had texted her something, i thought i texted it perfectly fine, even though the whole time i was texting i felt like gravity was falling ontop of my body, so i was staring at the screen texting shakily and slowly, all while the top part of my body is slowly bending forward, i forgot to stay straight, so i just fall to my knees & just think, screwit, and crumple to the floor, eyes feeling heavy and sunken in, almost a painful numb feeling. Then my friend texts me back saying "...what?" and im thinking, 'wtf you mean what i was perfectly clear'. but then im thinking that its someone else on his phone, so i think the sentences in my head, staring at the screen on my knees in the bathroom texting, and my body starts leaning forward again. after i hit send, im telling my body to straighten up again, but my head hits the outside of the shower, so im slowly pulling my hand up against gravity , trying to reach for the glass to push my head off, and i end up looking at the glass, seeing the heads start to form in the glass again. so i close my eyes and look down. my friend texted me back, and now he says, "..stop drinking girl" and im thinking, wtf . but i dont get to text back and ask what he means cause i hear my moms voice again, shes banging on the door saying i have 30 seconds. so i shove my phone in my mouth, get on my hands and knees, slowly crawl to a chair and pull myself up , towel on, then i open the door and walk into her room, then the living room. Shes not there. No lights were turned on, and the tv was still on when usually she turns it off. In other words, i completely hallucinated her the whole time. so im freaking out, and i hurry into my room, hearing whispers , and knowing that if i look anywhere for long enough im gonna see something thats not there, so i keep my light on, shut my door, turn on the tv, and fall onto my bed, eyes closed, focusing on the tv sounds, and end up falling asleep really fast. When i woke up, it was the next day and my tv was off, light off, sun up. Just happy that i didnt sleep walk that time, and that my mom didnt try to talk to me. But i check my phone, and i go to the convo i had with my friend that night, and i see why he thought i was drunk. What i thought i had texted as complete senetences had really looked like, "kdlao ksief wski see laos tape" & "lsa; n o al sdot " . Still creeps me out. The memory of gravity feeling so much stronger , its hard to shake. 

*But, those are my experiences. Not wise to eff around with this stuff ; atleast not on an empty dehydrated stomach and stressed out mind.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 3, 2012)

Deliriants are bad drugs to mess with. Too bad people will keep ignoring that bit of wisdom.


----------



## stickyicky666 (Jun 3, 2012)

weeds never done me wrong


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 3, 2012)

Mixed results on this one, some of my friends tried it when I told them too and it just made them feel terrible and disoriented.

Now me? I tripped BALLS. There was a white gowned lady that broke into my house shuffling through drawers..I tripped on the stuff a lot in highschool because I hadnt been able to find any real hallucinogens.. God damn that shit is horrid..

Worst trip ever hands down


----------



## testtime (Jun 4, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> God damn that shit is horrid..



I hate benadryl.
Evil shit.
So when I saw this pop up, I was amazed that people would did it for "fun".

On the other hand, I've had it intraveneously.

Eons ago (age 13) I abused haldol. No reason, it was there, and I wanted to try. Moron. I kicked into psuedo-parkinsons (thorazine shuffle), and it would have been permanent without treatment.

2 Emergency rooms later, they gave me an IV of benadryl. I felt it go into my arm, pass through my heart, shoot up my neck, and drop my jaw. I had locked jaw that was grinding on it's own up until that point. Like I said, moron.

Then 5 seconds later it took over my brain, and the evil shivers kicked in.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 9, 2012)

I found it to be a waste of time. I could hardly keep my eyes open, I took 12 25mg pills equalling about to 300mg of Diphenhydramine. If your the type of person who likes a sloppy body high, with a wierd feeling of electrical shock going thru you at times then this drugs for you. I have never really hallucinated other than some very mild ones...
This is stupid. Benadryl is not a Recreational drug its meant for Allergies lol


----------



## DarkAngel93 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have used this many times in the form of a sleeping pill.... It isn't as fun as some people would like to think. Yeah, you see a bunch of shit that isn't there and have full out conversations with things. But wait until you are talking to things and people have you sent to the hospital. Or until you get adventerous one night and decide to drink with it and all of a sudden you wake up 4 days later in a hospital bed with doctors all running around checking your vitals and making sure that you are going to be alive the next minute.... This is what I have experienced. And yeah, I still go back to it when shit gets rough or I want a good trip, but that is because I don't give a fuck if I die from it or not. The way I see it is that at least I died and didn't know what was going on. But when you wake up and all you see is your own mother sitting on your hospital bed bawling her eyes out cause the doctors kept saying you weren't going to make it, it kind or changes the "fun" that you are going to have. I hve had many good and bad trips on it, and still to this very second want to do it again, it has that "addictive" effect on people. My friends and I used to do it just for fun, every day.... We would go to the shoppers and steal 5 or 6 bottles of it and each take a bottle of 20 pills, which is 1000mg, and we would each do this every day, sometimes more, sometimes less. But I don't see how you can just do this for fun. Being where I have been and seeing what I have seen, it isn't fun. It is my way of avoiding the world.... But hey, if you want to go out and get real fucked up, this is your drug. Just know some of the side effects. And know the risks involved. You CAN DIE, and you CAN have a bunch of internal issues with your liver and other organs. Just do me a favour, and DO NOT drink with it, because no one deserves to die like that. Go out and have a little bit of fun from time to time, but it isn't worth dying over. I have seen many people fuck up there life with it, including myself, and don't want to see anyone else dot he same.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

Oral Diphenhydramine Dosages
(Recreational) Threshold10 mgLight25-150 mgCommon150-300 mgStrong250-500 mgHeavy400-700LD50 (Lethal Dose*)500 mg/kg in rats

Not EVEN fucking recommended. 17 years I worked ER and still marvel at the dipshits that take crap like Benadryl. Wanna see stuff and be stupid? Drink Mescal or good tequila. At home with your fucking keys locked away. I feel for your mom. May God bless her. Thanks at least for spelling it out for others.

For further reference on stupidity on drugs see the post below. Dude in the garden is lucky he didn't get shot or have a pit bull chew his nuts off.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 26, 2012)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD! Funny story time!

A few days ago I went to my friends house who still lives with his mom, and his little brother and all of his friends took 15 wal soms each. Which is 750mg. This got very funny very fast. They have this little hut they made in the middle of the woods so me and my buddy decided to smoke in there and watch all his friends to make sure they didnt do anything stupid. Well they did. I left to go back to the house because I had to take a shit. On the way I see one of the kids who had disappeared earlier in the neighbors garden. Then I saw the neighbor come out of his house and watch this whole thing happen from his deck. It was some black guy, he didnt laugh or call the cops or anything(surprisingly). So the kid is walking/crawling through this mans garden. He was trying to walk, but kept kneeling on the ground trying to push forward. You could tell this was very intense for him. He then proceeds to give up, and lay on his back in the middle of this garden. Now there are perfectly edible veggies in this garden, squash, tomatoes.. Spices.. But no. The kid decides to take a leaf off the squash plant and eat it whole. IN FRONT OF THE NEIGHBOR! I started just uncontrollably cheesing at this point, but I was pretty far away from the whole thing hiding behind this tree. And then he ate like 4 or 5 more leaves, just rolling around in this garden.. He fucking chewed and swallowed all of them...

I got out of there because I was high and paranoid that the guy was gonna call the cops. Then after my shit I decided to go back to the hut, and one of the kids said 'dude we gotta control austin, Ive caught him eating grass like 3 times'.

It was all just.. Too funny..


----------



## Low profile (Sep 26, 2012)

Where do I get it?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

Low profile said:


> Where do I get it?


All over the place, dummy. If you have to ask then your mom probably isn't going to buy it for you.


----------



## Low profile (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol! I moved out of my moms 3 years ago. So Walgreens or Cvs would have it?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 26, 2012)

That's even scarier than you being underage. How can you read reports that are really bad like 75%+ of the time and want to try it. It's a delerient in high doses. Why not go smoke some Jimson Weed or Belladonna? I hear the spiders that start crawling all over you are even more realistic.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 26, 2012)

You are an idiot, being in a full blown delirium is not fun, If that's what you want to achieve as a high your a jackass. Just smoke some loud tree. Not trying to be offensive. It's not fun being all itchy and seeing shit that's not there. It basically makes you a full blown schizophrenic retard for 4 or more hours if you don't fall asleep from all that Diphenhydramine.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 26, 2012)

I did diphenhydramine tons when I was like 15..

I feel like I'm glad I did it though, to have it under my belt.. Makes good conversation with other people who were at one time equally as stupid teenagers


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 26, 2012)

that1guy1980 said:


> I've taken this before, it does trip me out. The problem that I have with it though is that it makes me have to move my arms and legs and I get very uncomfortable. Not sure if it's just me or if other people know what I'm talking about.


I occasionally take this to sleep, just the recommended dose, and it also give me 'restless limbs', mostly my legs. It's the sorta of feeling that you need to stretch your muscles, but actually stretching them does not relieve the urge.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 27, 2012)

Nowadays, in my body, its only taken for one of two things. Opiate potentiation, and to sleep. Smoking on the recommended dose gets a little trippy. The highest that should be taken ever, is 50mg.


----------



## Xaselm (Sep 28, 2012)

I took between 700-900 mg once. Never, ever again. Not even remotely fun in the slightest.


----------



## Squizz (Sep 28, 2012)

I've never taken Benadryl for recreational purposes. Just so I could sleep. And it usually did the trick. Admittedly though, it didn't work too well at the tail-end of a coke bender. It would KO me, but I'd feel like shit for two days afterwards. Too much chemical. Just stick to the greens.


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Sep 28, 2012)

For informational purposes, a public servant in a neighboring county swindled lots of money and was found out by the feds. He fled and then took 900mg and parked his car on a dirt road and died. So yeah, carry on.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 29, 2012)

Lol that made me giggle


----------



## Sim123456 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm actually trying a second Benadryl trip, but even at 600mg dosage each time, I don't have any hallucinations, not even minimal auditories one. I don't understand? Each time I went 350mg at first and 1.30 later 250mg. I have other feelings like very relax muscles, great psychic laxation and slightly fogged visual. I'm still able to read, play FPS on my computer, follow a movie and even targer shooting with my pellets gun. For the neutral anti-cholinergic, I don't have all the common one. No dry mouth, no lead legs, no confusion, no difficult peeing and no pain while peeing.

I forgot to mention that it speed me like a small doses oh dextro-amphétamine: I want to move, doing like 15 things at the same. And, I'm lucky, as the same feeling of the said amphetamine!


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 6, 2012)

I've taken 300mg + a couple times becuase of these crazy hives I get. Dr told me to take that much so I do. I remember once having conversations with an aunt Jimima or mrs butterworth type lady that wasnt there, it was weird. I was in and out of kind of like a weird dream state.


----------



## Sim123456 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm very curious of the fact that someone appears as a hallucinations and in what kind of strange mind of head to not know that this person is no there. I'm down 800mg now and nothing new arrive.


----------



## Sim123456 (Dec 6, 2012)

That's it, 800mg later I still feel the well being and I still have a speed beat, doing everything at the same time. There are new symptoms, when I us use my stairs my legs are shacking badly and they have hard time supporting me. I finaly have some very slight auditories hallucinations, but no voices are children playing. I have also electrical feeling going up and down my body. Now I have a great difficulties reading and when I'm writing, 2 sec after I forget completly the words and ideas, it's quite frustrating.

Conclusion, it is not a good trip but not a bad either. I guess I'l classe this drug in the neutral effecs. I won't try anymore since nothing much happens. I must say that , I don't know, a little something that will make no "next time"

When seeking a cheap buzz, dextrometorphan make a better choice because their always strong hallucinations.


----------



## SmokingTree (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow I have never read so many stupid comments from people in my life... Seriously.


----------



## testtime (Dec 8, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> Wow I have never read so many stupid comments from people in my life... Seriously.


You haven't been on the internet very long then.
It get a LOT dumber.


----------



## KUSH GOD (Dec 9, 2012)

This was pretty fiendish tho. If your such a fiend you have to take Benadryl because you have to get high everyday then maybe you should take a brake from drugs for a while.


----------



## Sim123456 (Dec 11, 2012)

I gave DPH another try but still, at 800mg again, doesn't do what effects that it suposed. Nothing at all psychedelite. And mabe I'm just a lucky guy that his body doesn't react completly. But I'm still now having at strong amphetamine like effects: moderate ephoria and well being. Still after reaing lot sbout this delirant drugs, I would not advise someone to do it, event slightly. Eating all the numerous pills is a very non enjoying trip. Even if they doesn't taste anything I just want to puke.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Vermilion said:


> I took 3 50mg pills an hour and a half ago to help me sleep. I hear children laughing and someone singing opera. Awesome.
> 
> A fair warning, if anybody wants to try DPH, don't go over 400mg.



i take diphenhydramine usually every night to go to sleep, only started this recenlty as i had to stop smoking marijuana because i live in an oppressive land, i can easily take 250-350 mg with no hallucinations, i take about 300mg and get the effect i want, tiredness and sleepiness


----------



## nellyhenriquez1 (May 27, 2013)

I really don't even know how to start...

Me and my boyfriend decided to smoke weed. I had read online that mixing diphenydramine hcl with weed would give you a good and lucid type high...god I was wrong. I end up drinking 50ml of zzzquil, almost half of the bottle. I then end up smoking loud an hour after drinking that...

Fuck, my high was not good. At first I felt good. I felt light and free and relaxed but then it faded off...
About thirty minutes I start losing concentration and became disoriented. My cheek bones felt like they were tightening and they felt like if they were on fire. My gums from my mouth began hurting as well. I knew for a fact that THIS was not normal. This was something really bad. I started seeing 3D objects, I kept hearing phones ringing, people looked big to me. I'm talking about their heads looking big...it was fucking weird. Me and my boyfriend were in my house and in my room alone. He was obviously having a good high because he was smiling and trying to sleep. I was beyond uncomfortable. The worst part of everything is that my heart felt like it was going really fast. I don't know why it didn't stop...I thought I was gonna die and I panicked. I panicked and panicked. Did I mention? I'm 4'11 and weigh 90lbs? Well there you go. I legit thought I had killed myself because of what I had taken earlier. Honestly, death scares me and it scares me a lot. I often think about it and well I'm a negative person so all of this didn't seem fine nor normal. After an hour or so things were fading. The hallucinations and delirium began slowing down. I swear, I was sleepy. But I just couldn't sleep. My boyfriend was sleepy as well but instead was consoling me and trying to calm me down. I won't lie, I began having suicidal thoughts thinking that mate I should just kill myself since I was gonna "die" anyway. I literally have never been so scared in my life until then. My veins felt like they were pulsating and tightening which was scaring me. I did eventually fall asleep after a good 4 hours of intense effects. I swear, those were the worst 4 hours of my life and I don't fucking plan on doing that EVER again. Worst thing ever. Diphenydramine hcl isn't something to fuck with. People actually have died because of that. I never am doing that shit again. Fuck that. Worst. Time. Ever.


----------



## aknight3 (May 27, 2013)

Sim123456 said:


> I'm very curious of the fact that someone appears as a hallucinations and in what kind of strange mind of head to not know that this person is no there. I'm down 800mg now and nothing new arrive.


this is an incredibly bad idea, while it is OTC and relativley harmless in low, mediocre and even in higher doses below 300-400mg....even that is pushing it if ur tolerance is low...this is some dangerous stuff man, not only could you die if you took to much ( not from OD, but from heart failure, liver failure or a simple having a heart attack) because this shit speeds up your heart so much and can give you really bad heart arrhythmia (irregular heart beat) palpitations, and just alot of other bad stuff you generally dont want to ne happening...and this is all assuming that you stay coherent and dont go into a blackout dmt like trip where ur talking to trees and plants only to come out of in sitting in the road talking to a dead raccoon...i know it sounds fucked up but ive had friends its happened to...it is very very very scary and you will most likley think your going to die lol it sort of like if u have ever smoked that synthetic thc shit the stuff thats really strong and makes you geek and tweak the fuck it, seeing lizards on the wall shit, to me it sort of reminds me of a few other weird but equally stupid and/or a bad idea...if u take enough benadryl its sort of like, smoking salvia, or...really strong synthetic like AM-2201, maybe like taking a weaker form of DMT, you cant quite 'blast off' if u know what i mean, i guess it would be most like robotussin (robotripping) or synthetic thc....good luck and be careful dude.


----------



## theexpress (May 27, 2013)

people cut heron with that around here...


----------



## Mookjong (May 27, 2013)

I've been using diphenhydramine ''Hcl" for years until recently I've been using the "Citrate" version which comes in advil pm and I find it to be the most sedating OTC med available. The "Citrate" is much better for sleep. I get the equate ibuprofen pm and it works great. 3 pills feels like a sleepy Valium, there is a pleasant warmth sometimes too. If you haven't tried Advil Pm for sleep you're missing out on a good thing.


----------



## Smokintoke (May 28, 2013)

8-10 is a good dose for recreation but 4 is my sleeping dose even then its quite nice, regardless i just ride it until i fall asleep i don't try to stay awake any longer then i have to but while i am its werdd actually it really reminds me of mushrooms.

now you really wanna lose your mind try diphenhydramine shits insane that's when i have convos with people that aren't there


edit - fucking datura lol


----------

